# Any complaints about the weather?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been close to 30 here for a few days. Welcome to summer?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ummmm ... yeah? Same in Ottawa. Is it too early to start complaining that its too hot ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Humidity sucks. Other than that: bring on the sun!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Humidity sucks. Other than that: bring on the sun!


+1 on that! It's too hot in an appartement with a girlfriend who doesn't want to have a air conditionned unit under her roof!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

No complaints here - I like it hot and sticky.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's 6:30 p.m. and the humidex is 38. 

It makes me feel like arguing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3HaRFBSq9k


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Work on the Ark is just about complete. If I can find the second Unicorn, I am sailing out of Calgary.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Toronto is under a tornado watch as I write this. I like it hot, but not too windy.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*I love cool weather*



evenon said:


> Work on the Ark is just about complete. If I can find the second Unicorn, I am sailing out of Calgary.


I spent the first 50+ years of my life in tropical Louisiana...temperatures and humidity both above 90 for much of the year. I hate hot and sticky!...love it here in Canada...if I can't have cool and dry, I'll settle for cool and wet!!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

evenon said:


> Work on the Ark is just about complete. If I can find the second Unicorn, I am sailing out of Calgary.


If I can find the other unicorn, can I hitch a ride with you?

Seriously, I'm about at my wits end here. Nine months of winter and now a month of this bologna. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I hate Calgary. Weatherwise, where's the best spot in Canada to live.... is it on the island? Anyone know? Of course, you'd have to worry about the fault line then.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have to play outside on Sunday, what's the best way to set up for an outdoor gig if it snows?
(yes, Calgary)


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

It's just pissin' down rain here (mid Van. Island) right now and 11 degrees
I keep feeling angry ,but I'm not sure who's the most responsible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gilliangirl said:


> If I can find the other unicorn, can I hitch a ride with you?
> 
> Seriously, I'm about at my wits end here. Nine months of winter and now a month of this bologna. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I hate Calgary. Weatherwise, where's the best spot in Canada to live.... is it on the island? Anyone know? Of course, you'd have to worry about the fault line then.


You can move here to the Niagara Region. Wonderful area to live. We even have Lake Ontario to the point you can actually swim in it for 8-10 days a year. But that is mainly due to the zebra mussels. Which work great as a sewage filter. The drawback is they kill just about everything else in the water as well. 

We have plenty of casino jobs or service sector stuff. Not much in the way of real high paying jobs anymore. But you will love the area. Great weather. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> where's the best spot in Canada to live.... is it on the island? Anyone know?


No such place my dear.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> No such place my dear.


Wrong.

British Columbia. "Its the best place on earth."

I get frusterated every single time I see it. I wonder if anyone other than people in BC see the commercial? I see commercial of Newfoundland sometimes. Seems like a nice place.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well...I like it more then winter...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I spent the first 50+ years of my life in tropical Louisiana...temperatures and humidity both above 90 for much of the year. I hate hot and sticky!...love it here in Canada...if I can't have cool and dry, I'll settle for cool and wet!!



We have similar weather here (the monsoon season is about the begin). Mold is a big problem. I had a brown leather jacket that became fuzzy green one summer.

But, since we're a bit more to the north, temperatures begin to cool down in October/November. Winters are still somewhat humid, which makes the weather feel colder than it really is. -10 centigrade feels pretty cold here. 

I've been wearing shorts since April.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> I spent the first 50+ years of my life in tropical Louisiana...temperatures and humidity both above 90 for much of the year. I hate hot and sticky!...love it here in Canada...if I can't have cool and dry, I'll settle for cool and wet!!


Came from Scotland (cold, wet, gray), lived in west-central Japan (hot, humid in summer, icy cold in winter), lived in N. Thailand (hot & humid and rain rain rain or hot & dusty dry depending on season), so I'm loving it over here on the west coast. Although today was a non-stop deluge...summer? Don't think so.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

kous said:


> Wrong.
> 
> British Columbia. "Its the best place on earth."


Even if we are freezing our asses off and drowning right now 

(CBC Vancouver today declared this month "Junuary" and Chilliwack had wet snow  )


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> Even if we are freezing our asses off and drowning right now
> 
> (CBC Vancouver today declared this month "Junuary" and Chilliwack had wet snow  )


Of course climate change is a myth...it must be true, Anne Coulter, Rush Limbaugh, and Stephen Harper said so, and they're best qualified to judge...or something


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I've lived in B.C. all my life and I wouldn't wanna live anywhere else, but the weather has sucked lately-apparently we had fresh snow on the local range this morning-it's been way too cold for this time of the year!
-Mikey


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

this humidity is a bit much, but around here stuff is growing real well.......I might remind you folks to check back to the weather thread from last winter.......if I recall, it started in Oct. and the last post was what, April....lol...bring it on, can't do much about it anyway........can I post umbrellas for sale in the emporium??????


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I miss the spring and fall. It goes from freezing cold
to stay indoors hot and back again too quickly. But
my overall preference is winter. It's easier to get
dressed for the cold than it is to strip for the heat.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
anyone else hear that?
Thats what i hate most about summer.
Seems one day it was winter then pow 30 degrees out.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Just put the woodstove back on today. In June. That's ridiculous.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

HUH.....last spring I bought enough wood to cut and split for last, and this coming winter.......to date have used up last years and half of this coming winter's......wood stove was out for a few days in April, a couple in May, and so far haven't lit it up since June 1st..........global warming my asterick......keep on choppin'........coming up to, I think, the fifth weekend in a row with rain predicted........can i have some whine with this cheese???.....at least most of us are not treading water like our US neighbours.........tornado anyone.....


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

I heard on the radio that this summer is going to be scorching though; apparently one of the hottest summers we've had. 




It starts in July though.




3 more weeks of rain and snow. :frown:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> at least most of us are not treading water like our US neighbours.........tornado anyone.....


I think Thor, Adad, Ishkur, Enlil, Ninurta, Aiolos, and Teshub are all angry at the US for their lack of piety and paucity of offerings. We're just being caught up in the fringes of their wrath...it's the only logical explanation.:bow:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Read a book recently...the author claims that 30 days without complaining or criticizing will change your life!...

Of course, I have yet to make it through 30 hours, but I'm working on it!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> HUH.....last spring I bought enough wood to cut and split for last, and this coming winter.......to date have used up last years and half of this coming winter's......wood stove was out for a few days in April, a couple in May, and so far haven't lit it up since June 1st..........global warming my asterick......keep on choppin'........coming up to, I think, the fifth weekend in a row with rain predicted........can i have some whine with this cheese???.....at least most of us are not treading water like our US neighbours.........tornado anyone.....


Note to self buy more wood


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

still cold here. highs around 15 max. more like 8-9, drizzle and fog..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> anyone else hear that?
> Thats what i hate most about summer.
> Seems one day it was winter then pow 30 degrees out.


I SO hear that! We don't even usually go to the cottage in June as the Flies are as big as Chinooks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> I SO hear that! We don't even usually go to the cottage in June as the Flies are as big as Chinooks!


Twas early in the spring when I decide to go
For to work up in the woods of North Ontario.
The unemployment office said they'd send me through
To the Little Abitibi with the survey crew



Been chewed alive as of late


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im fine with summer once the sun goes down lol
itll easily reach 120 degrees in the shop at work in the summer, and im stuck in there crawling around in grease and lifting heavy things and using blowtorches and leaning over hot engines. give me spring or fall any day. ive got no time for fishing or camping or any of the good summer stuff, so its all negative for me lol.
but the crackwhores are out there in all the different weathers, doing theyre best, not complaining, and getting the job done, so to prove im as tough as them, im not complaining either- really im not.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

jroberts said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give a damn about the weather? Hot, cold, rainy, snowy, clear, cloudy, humid, dry, whatever... It doesn't matter to me. None of it bothers me or gets me overly excited.


Nope. Same here. I have certain weather parameters that I prefer BUT I really, really, really try to practice gratitude every day. The weather, job, food, shelter, etc.
Just go with what the day provides for you.

Brian


----------

